# Favourite (music) Artist?



## Radcuber (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey I was just wondering who your guys' favourite (favorite if you're American) artist/s are? It'd be interesting as to who people come up with  Mine is Newton Faulkner


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 30, 2010)

Picasso


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 30, 2010)

No, as in band/singer...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 30, 2010)

Elliott Smith or Damien Rice.

But as in, erm, physical artist,
Luke Chueh


----------



## mr6768 (Jul 30, 2010)

Westlife Band
i really Love this group . and also taylor swift with some songs .


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 30, 2010)

trent reznor


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 30, 2010)

Sometimes Eminem.


----------



## Escher (Jul 30, 2010)

Ugh, I was going to make a witty comment about my username if you were referring to actual artist...
In any case, Radiohead (music) or Mark Rothko (art).


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 30, 2010)

Lady Gaga.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 30, 2010)

how about musicans?

Sarah Chang and Itzak Perlman.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 30, 2010)

AC/DC


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 30, 2010)

Green Day!


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 30, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Lady Gaga.



I'm sorry but I'm gonna have to hate you now.


----------



## Truncator (Jul 30, 2010)

Lady Gaga.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 30, 2010)

Lady Gaga.


----------



## Meep (Jul 30, 2010)

Jonathan Coulton and Lady Gaga.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 30, 2010)

Breaking Benjamin!


----------



## Shortey (Jul 30, 2010)

Lady Gaga.


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 30, 2010)

Haha my reverse psychology worked  I KNEW everyone was gonna do that!


----------



## Truncator (Jul 30, 2010)

Liar.


----------



## joey (Jul 30, 2010)

Lady GaGa and Taylor Swift.


daniel0731ex said:


> Itzak Perlman.



What the!?


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 30, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> Haha my reverse psychology worked  I KNEW everyone was gonna do that!



AgaG ydaL. How about that for reverse psychology


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 30, 2010)

System of a Down and Lady GaGa


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 30, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Radcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Haha my reverse psychology worked  I KNEW everyone was gonna do that!
> ...



Well played mah man.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 30, 2010)

Billy Joe Armstrong, Weezer, Kurt. along with Vivaldi


----------



## akiramejin (Jul 30, 2010)

RopedBBQ said:


> Green Day!



GTFO. jk. uhh... AJ Rafael, or Paul Dateh. 
youtube independent artists ftw.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 30, 2010)

Rob Thomas, John Mayer, and Jack Johnson


----------



## teller (Jul 30, 2010)

Devin Townsend!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 30, 2010)

Tomas Kalnoky.


----------



## Samania (Jul 30, 2010)

JUSTIN BIEBER. 

And that dude that cut his ear off.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 30, 2010)

Lady Gaga


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 30, 2010)

At the moment, HURT. Also, The Mars Volta too


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 30, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Lady Gaga.





Truncator said:


> Lady Gaga.





BigGreen said:


> Lady Gaga.





Morten said:


> Lady Gaga.





joey said:


> Lady GaGa and Taylor Swift.





waffle=ijm said:


> Lady Gaga


I'm sorry but i'm gonna have to hate you all now



dabmasta said:


> System of a Down and Lady GaGa



and half hate you


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jul 30, 2010)

Systemdertoten said:


> trent reznor



hell yeah. For me its Tool, Rush, Deftones, Led Zeppelin

Oh and this guy that makes awesome dance music. His dj name or whathaveyou is Mux Mool. Check it out and cube to it, its good ****


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 30, 2010)

Aki.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 30, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> I'm sorry but i'm gonna have to hate you all now



Thats fine we never liked you in the first place


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jul 30, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Aki.



I guess anything can be art


----------



## AnthonyP (Jul 30, 2010)

The Beatles seem to be it, at the moment.


----------



## Rama (Jul 30, 2010)

This thread was open and I have to say that mister gogo ain't nuthin' compared to this chrazy mofo:


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Lady Gaga.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 30, 2010)

Rama said:


> This thread was open and I have to say that mister gogo ain't nuthin' compared to this chrazy mofo:



oh crap...


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh. You changed the topic title.

So I'll say Masato Nakamura.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 30, 2010)

Owl City


----------



## Kian (Jul 30, 2010)

Say Anything.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 30, 2010)

JSB.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 30, 2010)

WCA Id 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009DANA01


He is COOL


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry mod/admin (whoever changed the title) I thought everyone knew what I meant by artist, thanks for changing it


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 30, 2010)

Allegaeon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6rserJOCT4


----------



## Igora (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm gonna say mine are Megadeth, Behemoth, and Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 30, 2010)

Any classical music, and its oposite: any good old rap from Biggie smallz, 2pac, Slim shady, snoop and dre. Wutang clan isnt bad.

And when i feel like rock, Killswitch Engage, Slipknot... and thats it...

Rap and Classical are my main...


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 30, 2010)

I *think* (notice my emphasis on think) that Slipknot are heavy metal? Anyone confirm my thoughts?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 30, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> I *think* (notice my emphasis on think) that Slipknot are heavy metal? Anyone confirm my thoughts?



nu metal


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 30, 2010)

I dun really have a favorite, but I'll list some of my top bands:

1. Coldplay
2. Radiohead
3. The Hives
4. Rage Against the Machine
5. Eminem
6. Pinback
7. Portugal. The Man.


----------



## ferpsg (Jul 30, 2010)

Queen and Pink Floyd


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 30, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Radcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I *think* (notice my emphasis on think) that Slipknot are heavy metal? Anyone confirm my thoughts?
> ...




yeah, metal, i use "rock" as in "loud music with people screaming and lots of instruments smothering one another".... and wtf is nu metal? never heard that one before...

There are so many different type of music, anyway, those that people come up with. Its hard to keep track of which is which.


----------



## Lynrax (Jul 30, 2010)

Heaven Shall Burn
System of a Down
Lamb of God



Laga Gaga....... jk


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > Radcuber said:
> ...



Nu metal = Korn, Limp Bizkit, Disturbed, Linkin Park, Slipknot...it's like...pop metal. Like, they could have been metal bands, but they listened to too much Nirvana and rap.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 31, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > JeffDelucia said:
> ...



Nu metal is actually when the band places emphasis on low pitched guitar riffs. Metallica's Enter Sandman is a good example.


----------



## splinteh (Jul 31, 2010)

People should listen to FRICKEN ROCK AND ROLL BABY!! Guns N' Roses, Van Halen, AC/DC, all that good stuff. 

I don't really dig todays' music. It's all about the image of the person, not the music itself. anyway, this is just my opinion. Not trying to offend anyone or anything like that....


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > QCcuber4 said:
> ...


...uhm. No. See, for example, Nile. Low pitched riffs. Not nu metal. Technical death metal.

http://www.spirit-of-metal.com/liste_groupe-indexStyle-Nu_Metal-l-en.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nu_metal <- that has been vandalised, but before it was a good description
http://www.worldwidewords.org/turnsofphrase/tp-num1.htm
http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/1484942/nu-metal

Enter Sandman is a terrible example. It's hard rock at best, and besides...
IT'S IN STANDARD E TUNING. How exactly is that low-pitched?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 31, 2010)

JUSTIN BEIEIEIEIBER!!! WHOOOOOO YAYAYAYAYAYAY. NO i'm lying. he smokes and his voice has cracked in concert which is LOL. Unfor. I don't listen to much music so....


----------



## musicninja17 (Jul 31, 2010)

This thread is fail. Metallica is NOT Nu metal. Hawkmp4? You are a winner who knows what he's talking about *virtual high five*
idk i'm kinda into nile
more random tech death/whatever I fell is pretty good.....Brain Drill, Septic Flesh, Sylosis, LOG, Fear Factory, Amon Amarth, In Flames, All That Remains (in no particular order) and a crapload of the most insanely fastest metal ever.....and metal isn't my strong point....i listen to anything from indie rock to Japanese rock/metal


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> This thread is fail. Metallica is NOT Nu metal. Hawkmp4? You are a winner who knows what he's talking about *virtual high five*


*high five*


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 31, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...


ok i don't know what nu metal is but,
>implying that standard E tuning cannot be low pitched



musicninja17 said:


> *This thread is fail. Metallica is NOT Nu metal.* Hawkmp4? You are a winner who knows what he's talking about *virtual high five*
> idk i'm kinda into nile
> more random tech death/whatever I fell is pretty good.....Brain Drill, Septic Flesh, Sylosis, LOG, Fear Factory, Amon Amarth, In Flames, All That Remains (in no particular order) and a crapload of the most insanely fastest metal ever.....and metal isn't my strong point....i listen to anything from indie rock to Japanese rock/metal



>implying i said Metallica is nu metal
>implying that this thread is fail only because you took my example as all the artists songs


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > EnterPseudonym said:
> ...


My head hurts from all the quoting.
Metallica is not nu metal. Though, you are right- you didn't say Metallica was, you said Enter Sandman was. That's still an incorrect statement.

And yes, E standard is high relative to metal. Classic heavy metal, thrash (some of it) and power metal generally play in E. Many thrash bands play in Eb. Many progressive bands like Symphony X play in D standard. Melodeath is almost certainly played on a 7 string guitar in standard tuning, B, a fourth below E. More 'straight up' death metal is also in B, sometimes drop A or A standard. Black metal is not up my alley, so I won't pretend to know the usual for that.
But yes, anyway, E is relatively high for metal.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 31, 2010)

My avatar.


----------



## Ron (Jul 31, 2010)

Meatloaf
Milow
Maria Mena


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 31, 2010)

splinteh said:


> People should listen to FRICKEN ROCK AND ROLL BABY!! Guns N' Roses, Van Halen, AC/DC, all that good stuff.
> 
> I don't really dig todays' music. It's all about the image of the person, not the music itself. anyway, this is just my opinion. Not trying to offend anyone or anything like that....





CubesOfTheWorld said:


> My avatar.



These guys are two of the coolest guys i've ever met, and i've never even met them!!!


----------



## tanapak1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Slipknot.


----------



## RealDeal (Jul 31, 2010)

I listen to a wide range of music depending on how i feel. Recently i've been listening to Danzig.


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jul 31, 2010)

flight of the conchords


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 31, 2010)

tanapak1 said:


> Slipknot.



Slipknot.


----------



## nck (Jul 31, 2010)

ozaki yutaka


----------



## Johan444 (Jul 31, 2010)

MERZBOW

More seriously:

Jacob Bannon
Noah Lennox
Joanna Newsom
Vinnie Paz + Stoup
Burial
Jamie Stewart
Aaron Funk
That Worrytrain dude
Phil Elvrum


----------



## Brax13 (Jul 31, 2010)

Radiohead
Grand Funk
Jimi Hendrix
S.R.V.
Muse

And some Tenacious D lol


----------



## Tone (Jul 31, 2010)

Miss May I
Streetlight Manifesto
Devil Wears Prada
80's, of course


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 31, 2010)

Lecrae, Flame. Some Weird Al.

Honestly, I choose music (with lyrics) based more on the subject of the songs than the actual music.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, I had to whore Allegaeon cause...well, I'm in love with them and they're local 
Now a real list. Which I'll put in spoilers.


Spoiler



Abandoned
Alex Skolnick Trio
Allegaeon
Amon Amarth
Amorphis
Artillery
At The Gates
Atheist
The Black Dahlia Murder
Black Sabbath
Bolt Thrower
Bonded By Blood
Carcass
Coroner
Crow (local - http://www.myspace.com/themetalbandcrow)
Cryogen (local http://www.myspace.com/cryogen)
Dark Angel
Dark Tranquility
Death
Demons & Wizards
Dream Theater
Evile
Exodus
The Faceless
Havok (local - http://www.myspace.com/havok)
Iced Earth
In Flames
Iron Maiden
Judas Priest
Kreator
Lazarus A.D.
Mastodon
Megadeth
Meshuggah
Metal Church
Metallica
Morbid Angel
Morbid Saint
Nevermore
Nile
Obituary
Opeth
Overkill
Porcupine Tree
Possessed
Rush
Skeletonwitch
Slayer 
Sodom
Stone Circle
Symphony X
Testament
Venom
Warbringer


----------



## Radcuber (Aug 1, 2010)

Guys so who else here knows/has heard Newton Faulkner's stuff then?


----------



## DT546 (Aug 1, 2010)

*FYS, RHCP, Blink182, Paramore**,* New Found Glory, All Time Low, Foo Fighters, Sum 41, A Day To Remember, You Me At Six, Escape The Fate, Gorrilaz, Lostprophets

first four are my top four in no particular order, the rest are other that i like


----------



## Tortin (Aug 1, 2010)

Joan Jett.


----------



## gon (Aug 1, 2010)

Mighty Mighty Bosstones, Blink 182, Streetlight Manifesto, Suburban Legends, Reel Big Fish, Rebelution, The Expendables, Someone Still Loves You Boris Yeltsin, Catch 22, Audioslave, Death Cab for Cutie, Kid Cudi, and some K-pop artists.


----------



## Jacube (Aug 1, 2010)

YES! finally


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jacube said:


> YES! finally



>.>
The band Yes?


----------



## Jacube (Aug 1, 2010)

The Dillinger Escape Plan...if anyone knows who this is I will laugh


----------



## xbrandationx (Aug 1, 2010)

Jacube said:


> The Dillinger Escape Plan...if anyone knows who this is I will laugh



Protest the Hero is better


----------



## Johan444 (Aug 1, 2010)

He's asking for artists, not bands...


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 1, 2010)

RopedBBQ said:


> Green Day!



+1, I've listened to 3 Green Day songs twice today.


----------



## IV (Aug 1, 2010)

Tool
Smashing Pumpkins
Arcade Fire
Calamine
The Smiths
The Pixies
Interpol
Oasis
Radiohead
Blur
Weezer(first four albums)
Conor Oberst's bands
Bob Dylan
Pink Floyd
Rush
Velvet Underground
Sonic Youth

Instrumental/techno/electronica:
Ratatat
Justice
Daft Punk
Aphex Twin
Meat Beat Manifesto aka Jack Dangers
Kid Koala
Tomas Dvorak


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 1, 2010)

deleted my previous post, because I forgot a very famous artist.

I LIEKS MISS. BIEBER!


----------



## penguin009 (Aug 1, 2010)

Dexter Gordon, Cannonball Adderley


----------



## vinylen (Aug 1, 2010)

William Francis, In Aiden and solo William Control


----------



## coinman (Aug 1, 2010)

I like a lot of different music styles.
Hera are a few of the many Swedish bands/artists that i think is worth listening to:
Peter Bjorn and John: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w9KRbvbnkU
Laleh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvMhMgwSKQ4&feature=related
Weeping Willows: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI84VS3LCtM (if i you like the Smiths)
Vincent: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lh9sFWC-AE
The Hives: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCQ7VLoY7bQ
Beagle, it's a old no longer existing band that sounds a lot like The Beatles.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pzeYnLB2Tg


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 1, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> He's asking for artists, not bands...



Bands can't be artists? I beg to differ.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 1, 2010)

These bands...
Breaking Benjamin


Spoiler










Cold


Spoiler










Avenged Sevenfold


Spoiler


----------



## Edward (Aug 1, 2010)

It would take me days of hard work to go through all of my songs and find my favourite artists and bands. Just know that most are Japanese.

Oh and I've been listening to a bit of Gorillaz lately.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 1, 2010)

Jethrow Tull
Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## InfernoTowel (Aug 1, 2010)

Many things.

Alex Day


Spoiler










Driftless Pony Club


Spoiler










The Fall of Troy 


Spoiler










Protest The Hero


Spoiler










Chameleon Circuit


Spoiler










ALL CAPS


Spoiler










System Of A Down


Spoiler










Foxy Shazam (older)


Spoiler










Foxy Shazam (newer)


Spoiler


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 1, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> splinteh said:
> 
> 
> > People should listen to FRICKEN ROCK AND ROLL BABY!! Guns N' Roses, Van Halen, AC/DC, all that good stuff.
> ...



Did you go to the Iron Maiden concert on July 17th?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 1, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > splinteh said:
> ...



No sir, That would have been awesome but none of my friends are Iron Maiden fans and I wasn't gonna go alone


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 2, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > splinteh said:
> ...


I saw Maiden when they went to Denver. Good show, but disappointing setlist. It was nearly all post-reunion stuff...which just isn't as good.


----------



## Rama (Aug 2, 2010)

penguin009 said:


> Dexter Gordon, Cannonball Adderley



Another person with brains here.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 2, 2010)

mika ftw


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 2, 2010)

jokerman5656 said:


> Cold




Heh, just started listening to them. They were recommended to me by Spotify from listening to HURT. Seem pretty good.


----------



## Jacube (Aug 8, 2010)

do you watch WheezyWaiter? on youtube. He's the singer.


----------



## riffz (Aug 9, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> He's asking for artists, not bands...



:fp A band is a group of artists...


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 9, 2010)

Ludwig Van Beethoven.


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 9, 2010)

I like the music that comes with windows 7. Sleep away, by bob acri in particular.

I like linkin park, coldplay, lots of OST (yeaaa xD), some katy perry, stereos, jason derulo, and daniel tidwell (Versus video games, anybody? )


----------



## aznfury (Aug 9, 2010)

Beyond.


----------



## celli (Nov 28, 2010)

None of you likes musicals??? Like mary poppins, lion king, tarzan, billy elliot, wicked, ciske de rat (dutch), joseph, chicago, etc, etc...... SHAME ON YOU. 
ps I really hate rock and metal and all that kinds of music 
AND HATE TO JUSTIN BIEBER













hate to lady gaga as well


----------



## BigSams (Nov 28, 2010)

Hummm it seems that my people are not very well represented in the community.
Symphonic/neo-classical/gothic/epic metal: Nightwish, Epica, Kamelot, Rhapsody of Fire, Within Temptation, and a little Sonata Arctica, Sirenia, Eluveitie sprinkled on top.
Melodic black/death metal is nice sometimes: Graveworm, Dragonlord, others I can't recall
Pretty much anything majestic and dramatic I suppose.
Hard Trance is good too, especially Alphazone.


----------

